# Need a hand about entering Moscow Conservatory



## Aminovv (10 mo ago)

Hi, first of all I hope I post in the correct category, BTW I hope some of you help me about this case. I'm a 21 (nearly 22) boy live in a middle east country, start learning piano when I was about six, but start over and over again due to some technical issues and changed my mentor over the years, Now I decided to enter Moscow conservatory, I'm learning Russian language, working on my piano playing and gathering the needed repertoire (as what said on the Conservatory website) and studying harmony, solfege and some other stuff that mentioned on website (for B. A of piano performance) so I just want to know are there any age limitation, to apply b.a, and I hope you tell me if there's any advice. 
Thank you all


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Please focus on answering the question of the OP if you have suitable information. This is not a thread for general comments on Russia. Two posts have been deleted.


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Aminovv said:


> I'm a 21 (nearly 22) boy live in a middle east country, start learning piano when I was about six, but start over and over again due to some technical issues and changed my mentor over the years, Now I decided to enter Moscow conservatory, I'm learning Russian language, working on my piano playing and gathering the needed repertoire (as what said on the Conservatory website) and studying harmony, solfege and some other stuff that mentioned on website (for B. A of piano performance) so I just want to know are there any age limitation, to apply b.a, and I hope you tell me if there's any advice.


The Moscow Conservatory is (or at least has been historically) one of the most prestigious music academies on the planet, so (without any direct personal knowledge) I'm confident you're facing quite rigorous and demanding entry requirements and procedures. I'll share some thoughts that hopefully may promote a more helpful discussion.

I certainly don't mean to discourage you, but it's important to assess the objective realistically. On the basis of what others have presented in comparable situations, I'd think you'd need to demonstrate exceptional skills and accomplishments in both performance and theory/understanding. This would probably include demonstrating quality experience in public performances, winning some kind of performance award (e.g., prize) in your home country, and perhaps accomplishments in composing a musical work (even having it performed publicly).

Just some very preliminary thoughts. In any case, good luck with your longrange goals.


----------

